# Lowrance hook 7/hds 7 / elite 7ti OH MY!



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

So I'm in the process of purchasing a new (used) boat and the first thing I want to do is put a new good fish finder on it. It currently has a decent elite 5 on it but I want to get at least a 7 inch screen. So I have been racking my brain and searching the internet and I can't decide if the extra money is really worth it when it comes to the hds and to a lesser extent the elite ti. What is everyone's thoughts? Before this turns into a try this brand or that I definitely want to get a lowrance so that's off of the table. I'm also not opposed to buying used. So let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Let me know if your going to sell the 5


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

If you want just a basic 7" fishfinder with gps,2d sonar and down imaging the hook 7 will work and do all you need. If you want a faster processor less lag the possibility of networking another unit down the road or side imaging plus all the other bells and whistles then spend the money and get the HDS.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Try going to bass pro and look at the new lowrance elite 7ti unit. Has a lot of functions and is under $800. Comes with totalscan transducer. I'm thiking of getting one too. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I like my hds because it has a wireless network built in I can link that to a tablet or smart phone and can network with another unit that is why got the hds I had the elite 7 but upgraded to the hds unit because of processor speed I was off the chart before it loaded up when zoomed in


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

If you buy a HDS unit try picking your own transducer or 2
You will rack your brain all over again


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

If you still are looking, you can buy the Hook 7 with insight maps for $399 no tax and no shipping fee. if you want the Hook 7 with c-pro map its $529 and bass pro and others with $100 rebate visa card, but you pay taxes. Hope this helps. I am looking at these and the Garmin 73 sv with Lake Vu maps


----------

